# Need Help: LSE and BHP demerger



## Rikkilee192 (4 June 2016)

Hi All, I was on maternity leave when the BHP demerger occurred and missed when we were allowed to transfer or sell our shares on the LSE online. They have since sent me a share certificate but I have no idea where to start as far as selling or transferring the shares goes now. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## skyQuake (4 June 2016)

Rikkilee192 said:


> Hi All, I was on maternity leave when the BHP demerger occurred and missed when we were allowed to transfer or sell our shares on the LSE online. They have since sent me a share certificate but I have no idea where to start as far as selling or transferring the shares goes now. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated




Try Computershare - they maintain both AU and UK's registry. Are you asking about the recent S32 demerger or the old Billiton/BHP one? If the latter, worth noting that BHP AU is trading at around a 15% to BHP in the UK so its probably better not to transfer to the UK


----------



## Rikkilee192 (4 June 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Try Computershare - they maintain both AU and UK's registry. Are you asking about the recent S32 demerger or the old Billiton/BHP one? If the latter, worth noting that BHP AU is trading at around a 15% to BHP in the UK so its probably better not to transfer to the UK




Thanks. I have actually tried computershare but it only gives instructions for selling if you are UK based (My shares were bought through the LSE even though we were based in Australia for some reason). I have heard that I need to find an actual stockbroker who deals with international shares (not just an online broker) but don't know where to start. I was just going to sell and invest in Aussie shares because currently my dividend is sent by Cheque, costs $15 to deposit and over 30 days to clear.


----------



## Rikkilee192 (4 June 2016)

Rikkilee192 said:


> Thanks. I have actually tried computershare but it only gives instructions for selling if you are UK based (My shares were bought through the LSE even though we were based in Australia for some reason). I have heard that I need to find an actual stockbroker who deals with international shares (not just an online broker) but don't know where to start. I was just going to sell and invest in Aussie shares because currently my dividend is sent by Cheque, costs $15 to deposit and over 30 days to clear and sorry yes the recent South32 demerger. I now work for South32



 Any recommendations for stock brokers around Perth?


----------



## skyQuake (4 June 2016)

Rikkilee192 said:


> Any recommendations for stock brokers around Perth?




Perth brokers that come to mind: Hartleys and Patersons, I not sure if they allow selling overseas though.
If you can be bothered, setting up an Interactive Brokers account will allow you to trade internationally, ie sell ur BLT LN. Commission is very cheap, however set up is a 
Otherwise I suppose you'll need to ring around a few brokers...
CMC Markets have UK operations, Commsec and eTrade both allow trading in the US, not sure about UK.


----------

